# Hiring standards stricter now?



## redcharmander10 (Apr 28, 2020)

I was a longtime TM, I reapplied (not to the store where I used to work) for a seasonal position at one store and a permanent position at another. And rejection. I was at Spot for a number of years. I left my store on good terms less than a year ago.

What happened? Did their hiring standards get strict these days?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 28, 2020)

We have no hours now.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 28, 2020)

jus cos the website says we have we have smth in stock doesnt mean we do

the same probably applies to the website saying theres positions available


----------



## Dog (Apr 28, 2020)

We had to cancel all the remaining interviews at my store and reject all further applications because they cut hours so significantly  could be what happened in your case


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 28, 2020)

I agree with Dog. Same at my store


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 28, 2020)

Abundance of workers, more coming back from leave soon too.


----------



## NKG (Apr 28, 2020)

Any of our old TMS had to adapt to modernization and those who didn't or refused left. Have you called HR to ask them?


----------



## redcharmander10 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm thinking it's because of low hours. I got the email at literally 11:30 last night. I haven't called the store's HR. 

Luckily I got an offer from Wally World and am awaiting my start date so I'm not so bitter.


----------



## BlackMagic (Apr 28, 2020)

We're probably north of 20% unemployment right now. My store's HR ETL told me we had a few hundred applicants for one opening recently.


----------



## redcharmander10 (Apr 29, 2020)

BlackMagic said:


> We're probably north of 20% unemployment right now. My store's HR ETL told me we had a few hundred applicants for one opening recently.



the HR at the Walmart said she had to go through 300 applications.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 29, 2020)

redcharmander10 said:


> the HR at the Walmart said she had to go through 300 applications.


I always list my felonies as achievements.  Is that wrong?

Anyways, probably low hours as many have said.  Standards are not up.  Distribution Centers used to do a physical test.  Lift a box. Step up. Step down.  Now we take sight unseen senior citizens and put them in the Outbound wing & wonder why the fail is so strong.

Progress!


----------



## Kvothe (Apr 30, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I always list my felonies as achievements.  Is that wrong?
> 
> Anyways, probably low hours as many have said.  Standards are not up.  Distribution Centers used to do a physical test.  Lift a box. Step up. Step down.  Now we take sight unseen senior citizens and put them in the Outbound wing & wonder why the fail is so strong.
> 
> Progress!


No. List misdemeanors first, then the felonies. You want to build up to a crescendo.


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Apr 30, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> No. List misdemeanors first, then the felonies. You want to build up to a crescendo.



you smart


----------



## dcworker (May 4, 2020)

new people starting everyday at distribution center  60% quit within the first 2-3 mandatory overtime 52 last 3 months


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 10, 2020)

Do they warn about mandatory overtime when they hire?


----------



## BackLog (May 10, 2020)

Overtime in the store is never mandatory and is rarely offered. In the DC though, yes, it is very frequent and talked about during orientation.


----------



## stillsearching (May 22, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I always list my felonies as achievements.  Is that wrong?
> 
> Anyways, probably low hours as many have said.  Standards are not up.  Distribution Centers used to do a physical test.  Lift a box. Step up. Step down.  Now we take sight unseen senior citizens and put them in the Outbound wing & wonder why the fail is so strong.
> 
> Progress!



Yeah I didn't even get interviewed.  I applied online, then a couple weeks later got a random email with an offer letter.  I was confused but happily accepted the job.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 10, 2020)

My store still seems to be hiring. We had a dozen or so interviews yesterday. Hours are still fine too, I have 30+ hours a week right now. Though I'm not sure that's true for most people.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> My store still seems to be hiring. We had a dozen or so interviews yesterday. Hours are still fine too, I have 30+ hours a week right now. Though I'm not sure that's true for most people.


same on my store. we're hiring, and front end has hours.
that may be due to the fact that for the past month, we've been beating our sales goal by 20-30% every day


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 11, 2020)

I trained a new TM this week, and at least one more GM TM was hired (another TM was training her). I asked my trainee if they were hired as seasonal or perm and they thought perm, so that's interesting. I know I haven't seen at least one of the closing TMs since March, so he might have quit outright.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2020)

I think they removed the seasonal option already.


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 11, 2020)

Of course, the term "permanent hire" is symbolic only.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 11, 2020)

At Neptune:  fog a dental mirror and you're in.


----------



## RandomTM007 (Jun 12, 2020)

We've been hiring so much since March and still are. Honestly, I'm not sure who is permanent and who is seasonal anymore. We still have TMs on leave. From March.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 12, 2020)

Our HR is actually telling people that we are not hiring.  I think the last new hire was in March, although I may have missed one or two.


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 12, 2020)

redcharmander10 said:


> I was a longtime TM, I reapplied (not to the store where I used to work) for a seasonal position at one store and a permanent position at another. And rejection. I was at Spot for a number of years. I left my store on good terms less than a year ago.
> 
> What happened? Did their hiring standards get strict these days?


I too attempted to return in July of last year and applied for a seasonal job after I was laid off. I too received a rejection after interviewing.

I know some times stores will weigh the costs of hiring between a new hire and a former TM for permanent positions. But seasonal hires they will hire anyone they think will stay the full season term.

I always hated the "Hiring" banners but there were no immediate positions. Should be "Always Taking Applications."


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> same on my store. we're hiring, and front end has hours.
> that may be due to the fact that for the past month, we've been beating our sales goal by 20-30% every day




It'd  be hard to not hit goals for us.

Goal: 70k
And we'll do 40k in drive ups and order pickup.
I've been spending most of my shifts recently doing driveups nonstop.


----------

